

Drinkify: powered by Last.fm and The Echo Nest - jsherry
http://drinkify.org/

======
Uhhrrr
Nice lookin', but the drink recommendations are terrible:

Hawkwind: 2-Buck Chuck (should be lager)

Martin Denny: 1 bottle Metaxa, neat (should be a Mai Tai or something)

Combustible Edison: A drink called the Combustible Edison that is most
assuredly not the real Combustible Edison:
<http://www.food.com/recipe/combustible-edison-279922>

Motorhead: Rum and Cranberry (should be Jack Daniels and a boot in the face of
anyone who suggests otherwise)

etc.

~~~
camtarn
Amusingly, it also gives terrible results for bands named after drinks...

"“The Dirty Martini” - 1 bottle Pinot Noir. Serve at room temperature. Garnish
with maraschino cherry."

And searching for 'vodka martini' just gives a blank page.

'James Bond' gives an amusing warning from Last.fm - the 'artist picture' is a
sticker saying "Put only the correct artist name in your file's ID3 Artist tag
to avoid incorrect or duplicate results."

------
camtarn
"“The Gary Numan” - 1 oz. Cocaine. Serve on rocks. Garnish with fire."

"“The Cradle of Filth” - 8 oz. Blood, 8 oz. Cough syrup. Combine in highball
glass and serve. Stir quickly."

Made me laugh :) Although the 'Brahms' recommends 10oz of ecstasy, which seems
improbable!

------
gcb
i always welcome drinks suggestions so upvoted... but if i'm already listening
to something, why the hell do i need to listen to more of it?

i ended up with two musics playing on my headphones... and i wasn't even drunk
yet.

update: i actually stopped pandora as this one keeps playing the same band

